# Clicker training miniature Chikita



## Tombo8 (Oct 31, 2013)

Chikita a miniature 33" pinto mare. 2 years and 5 months old. 
Purchased Chikita on the 21 st of December 2013. 
My aim is to teach her to do all the cute tricks as well as ground manners. Once she turns three I will be using the clicker to help training in Driving.
- I've spent the past 6 days charging the clicker. Getting her to stand next to me quietly without backing up and relating the clicker to reward. Head straight forward and as relaxed as possible at this stage.
Chikita came to me as a finger nipper, but this has already stopped. I think she has already realised that treats are only available at clicker training time.
- Last night I introduced a target. a soft small ball I've stuck to a stick. First time she seemed confused. Just standing quiet was not getting a treat anymore.lol
- another lesson this morning, she tried touching it a few times, with me positioning it so she would accidentally bump it sometimes.
- This afternoon, jackpot! It clicked. She touch the target every time. Smart girl!
Very happy this is the start of something great....


----------

